# Av Gas



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)

What happens if you (accidentally) put Aviation gas into your Bluebird?
probably something like this...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2016)

That bike came out fantastic!
Way to go Joe!

Oh, and for anyone wondering, Joe explained the kill marks to be Schwinn DX models for the small ones,
And fully equipped deluxe Autocycles for the larger ones.

It's rough out here in the Pacific with Joe prowling the boardwalks.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 4, 2016)

It's been tough out here in the skies of the Pacific!

I had a rotten AC bogie on my tail on Sunday, I could tell by the silhouette of the frame and the click of the Morrow hub that it was a full dress bomber. I banked hard, pulled back and he passed me. Then two easy to identify Green Huffman recon bombers were gaining on me like a cheetah on an wildebeast so I pushed to a full on climb and hit 20,000 until they were dots on a lady bug. They are the only two Streamlines known in the Pacifc, piloted by Lt. Brann and Lt. Colver- highly decorated war heroes. The downfall with Huffmans is that they are heavy and can't climb like an Elgin F4U which led to their demise of production.

I was hoping to see a Robin on the way so it could drop a bomb on the Autocycle airbase at the Pike Airfield, off the coast of Long Beach, but no luck-  only an unarmed Oriole showed and they are only good for trainers and flight control practice. One big concern was an Aerocycle manned by Lt. Spence... he was the driving force behind all of the AC bombers and DX dogfighters and is an ace pilot. Lt. Clark was also at the Pike airbase but his Cycleplane was out of commision and was scheduled for a potential pilot swap, (a.k.a for sale.)

The real threat to the F4U was the climb to gain altitude on the way to the Queen of the Pacific, the Queen Mary. I was low on fuel and low on food, I gave her all she had until I couldnt see the tips her hydramatic prop. I noticed that the squadron leader from Jafco was stalled out and limped his CWC bomber until destination. I slowed up to make sure he arrived safely, you see ladies and gents Jim aka WhisperJim was in the first World War in the air of France and Germany- he is the real deal and we owe him a debt of gratitude.

We reached the Queen Mary parched and quickly found a machine that held Coca- Cola.  It was most likely Commie made because it was next to a Russian Submarine but we didnt care and drank it anyway. As soon as we arrived we heard from Commanding officer Drews to bail out and go back to the mess hall. There was some chatter on the radios that a full fleet of ACs was coming and ready to blockbust the Queen. When we reached the mess hall we refueled with a great rib BBQ dinner and rested. We had a good laugh with Lt. Hammond who had all the great mess hall jokes (and brothel stories,) to make you laugh (and gag,) at the same time. We followed Lt. Shogren close by on the way back to the main air base because he had extra fuel in his Cycle Air Transporter. You see this was just training, we are all US pilots performing dogfighting and bombing practice. At the end of the day Schwinns, Elgins, Huffmans, CWC bombers and more all landed safely at the Portfolio  air field in Long Beach to enjoy some R&R.

We all have to thank our war photo journalist Scotty "Snapshot" Seymour for the great shots of all our aircraft.

I just want to say to all my fellow Pilots that I couldnt have built this bike without you. You are what makes me want to get up in the morning to build bicycles. I love you all!!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

That's great Joe. I was chuckling the whole way through that reading.  Good times man!

Kudos to WhisperJim and a big thank you for your service.

10-98
unarmed Oriole


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> When we reached the mess hall we refueled with a great rib BBQ dinner and rested. We had a good laugh with Lt. Hammond who had all the great mess hall jokes (and brothel stories,) to make you laugh (and gag,) at the same time.




Yo Joe, what happens at the rib BBQ dinner stays at the rib BBQ dinner.   I can't have the wife hearing about those brothel stories.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2016)

THAT WAS A GREAT DAY ( STORY ) JOE THANKS


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> It's been tough out here in the skies of the Pacific!
> 
> I had a rotten AC bogie on my tail on Sunday, I could tell by the silhouette of the frame and the click of the Morrow hub that it was a full dress bomber. I banked hard, pulled back and he passed me. Then two easy to identify Green Huffman recon bombers were gaining on me like a cheetah on an wildebeast so I pushed to a full on climb and hit 20,000 until they were dots on a lady bug. They are the only two Streamlines known in the Pacifc, piloted by Lt. Brann and Lt. Colver- highly decorated war heroes. The downfall with Huffmans is that they are heavy and can't climb like an Elgin F4U which led to their demise of production.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2016)

Super fun ....
I got a picture of some bombers in-flight....



Always good to have a wing man


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 5, 2016)

WOW   Thats something Greg  PAPPY Boyington would be proud of 
YOURS TRUELY  RUDY CONTRATTI


----------



## bricycle (Apr 5, 2016)

I like all the Schwinn's you "took down"......


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 5, 2016)

O YA DON'T FORGET THE OTHER GUY ON CLEAN UP " SCRUBBIN OUR RIMS"

ALL OF THE SCHWINN'S ARE ABOUT A MILE BEHIND


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 5, 2016)

Ah yes we cannot foget the transfer from back east  Lt. Chris "Scrubby" Holmes. He was assigned a fully equipped Huffman bomber and was getting used to the amount of payload that thing could carry. We call him Scrubby because his plane was cleaner than a newborn babys ass after a diaper change. After take-off and in the squadron formation we noticed Scrubby,s plane was lagging behind us. He was so weighed down he couldnt keep up with the fighters that were there to escort him. Most of the Elgin squadron slowed down for him but if we stalled any more we would have fell out of he sky. Old Scrubby is used to his fully equipped Red Elgin high speed recon bomber Bluebird and could definitely take the skies like an ace. He has actually flown most of the high end Elgin fighters and bombers during his career and we were happy to have him in our Pacific fleet for the Queen Mission. It was great flyin with ya Scrubby!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2016)

We didn't know you were a writer too.  Great stuff Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh yes I love to read and write.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks man!


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2016)

Good think Lt.Slick didn't show up with the Black Widow Airflow or everyone would have been shot down.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 5, 2016)

Ah yes the story goes that there once was a Speedline Spy plane that haunted the Pacific skies. It was so fast and sleek that it had a permanent lightning bolt imbeded on the side of the fuselage. It was fast as lightning and before our radar could ping it, it was too late, it had already dropped a 5000 lb. bomb on the main leg of the Pike Airfield. But this story came from another Shelby aircraft owner and you know how those stories go. You had to be there to believe it. 

Hahah! What happened to the Speedline Spy plane?? You missed bombing practice again.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 5, 2016)

He's getting ready for the CWC invasion of Long Beach. Stand by to stand by!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 5, 2016)

Hahaha! Standing by! Sir!!!


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2016)

Guess i could have called it the SR-71 Blackflow? Lol. 

I wanted to be at the swap but ill be in town for May and July rides, and.....last swap of the year. 

Gets expensive fast. Lol


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh I hear ya man.


----------

